

IBM Watson (DeepQA) to replace salespeople and cold-calling telemarketers - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/89146-ibm-watson-to-replace-salespeople-and-cold-calling-telemarketers

======
argonz
Voss's similar system(and I don't know why but for me it's seems more
promising) : [http://singularityhub.com/2010/04/13/exclusive-voss-turns-
ar...](http://singularityhub.com/2010/04/13/exclusive-voss-turns-artificial-
general-intelligence-into-phone-answering-service/)

